# Jumper selber machen ? wie?



## aggressorffm (12. April 2004)

Hi

Hab da ma ne Frage.

Also ich habe eine festplatte die ich nur per jumper in den slave mode bekomme. Das Problem ist ich habe keinen Jumper für diese Platte. Bei mir liegen noch ein paar jumper für Mainboard, CD-Laufwerk usw. rum aber diese sind zu gross für die alte Platte.

Nun meine Frage... kann ich so nen Jumper selbst  friemeln? Kupfer draht um die Pins oder ähnliches?

freue mich schon auf eventuelle Vorschläge 

mfg aggresorffm


----------



## Sinac (12. April 2004)

*hmpf*
Einfach irgendwie die beiden Kontakte überbrücken, mit nem
stück kaben ider Lötzinn oder sonst was...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## server (12. April 2004)

Ja, funktioniert hervorragend....diesen kleinen Dinger verliert man andauernd....
*grml*


----------

